# Tug breaking ice at Catawba



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Lots of room to move there.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bucksfanbg (Mar 18, 2009)

Very cool pic.... amazing how much that has opened up since i was there on Sunday. Thanks for posting.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Looks more like boat driving than ice breaking. Lol


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

Papascott said:


> Looks more like boat driving than ice breaking. Lol


 Stirring up the bottom too.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

cool pic, never would have guessed there was that much open water there


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, I wonder how close those prop's have to be to churn up mud like that. I realize that they are probably moving a lot of water, but it's pretty cool to see from a view like this.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Sweet pic...I was hopin for one.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Is this the Miller dock we see..........?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Time to put the boat in


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

my question is
how much it cost?
who is paying for that?
the company who uses them, is cutting their profit,or extending the profit ,puling more money for project?


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


fishindude644 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Lots of room to move there.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Hardtop said:


> Is this the Miller dock we see..........?


Yes, 100 fer shure


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG more piczzz!!!


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hardtop said:


> Is this the Miller dock we see..........?


 Lot of open water out there.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

those are GREAT pics guys!! thanks for posting them.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

Saw a video of them arriving at the barge.


----------



## kman10 (Feb 10, 2014)

Like WPCR - Portclintonradio on facebook you can see neat Vids and watch live streams of the tug coming in port


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

fishindude644 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that kellys island the pic with the tug in the middle of ice with open water behind it???


----------



## StuckInStark (Apr 4, 2013)

were is that in comparison to catawba state park?


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

right around the corner from CSP......

Those are cool pics....thanks for sharing


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

I've never been up, does this mean no fishing from Catawba? I was planning my first trip for Sat.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I am sure you can still fish west of Catawba. The tug is east of where most people have been fishing. I was on the ice tonight I will say just because the ice was good in a spot in the past doesn't mean it is still safe. On Sunday we where fishing almost 20 in of ice the temps have been cold and tonight we where fishing the same area there was only 14 in of ice. If you go out of Catawba stay away from the shore ( cliffs) to the north of the state park head to the west don't try to go to the area north or north east of the cliffs it is all open water because of the current between Catawba and South bass island.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

go to this link and you can see the tug ohio movement, if you zoom out
and go to satellite image. you can see where it is in relationship to CSP.

http://ais.boatnerd.com/


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome pics thanks for sharing....its east of csp if your looking at the pic with mouse in the middle looking at the ferry dock. Csp would be at the top of that picture


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

North of middle sister and KI . Closer to the Canadian shoreline.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-81.7224/centery:41.49163/zoom:8/mmsi:366956530

Click on the ship Griffon and it will give you the option to see it's track.


----------

